# 'Dangerous' Breed owners chat



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

So who else owns the kind of dog that makes people cross the street while your out walking? 

Anyone who owns one of these dogs knows exactly the kind of prejudices we face on a daily basis by small minded, ignorant people who believe the media hype and condemn the breed not the individual dog. 

Thought it would be nice for us to have a place to chat about just how wonderful some of these breeds can be, oh and pictures are required. :flrt:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

So I'll start off, I've got a 5 year old male Doberman, had him since a pup. He's currently curled up fast asleep next to me using my arm as a cushion. :devil:

As far as the media image of the devil dog goes he couldn't be any different, he'll happily walk around the house with my 2 year old niece with her hanging onto his collar for balance (supervised of course). The dog does not have an aggressive bone in his body and never growled, never bitten, won't even play fight. He'll bring you his favorite bit of bone to hold for him while he chews it, brings his blanket to you when he wants to be covered up and throws toys at your feet when he wants to play.

We do gently agility training and a bit of obedience, he loves any kind of work.

This is Finn:



This was Finn at about 20 weeks old :


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Funny story for ya!!

A woman on my street used to approach and talk to me all the time when she thought my dog was a doberman. One day she asked for clarification and i told her he was a rottie and she freaked out.

Marina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a Rottie and a GSD
Karla my GSD is a very well trained dog and never even acknowledges strangers outside as all she interested in is her Family and Frisbee. Kye on the other hand is a big daft sod that thinks everyone is his friend. Its amazing the amount of people who stroke him and ask what kind of Mastiff he is(because of his tail) the minute I say he is a Rottie they recoil in horror:bash: Why do people presume that my 2 well trained German dogs are born that way as I often get asked the breeders contact details so they can buy dogs that are trained like mine.I put many hours hard work into getting them to be so obediant.

Karla









Kye


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

a shar pei,

people always cross road when see her god knows why soft as hell that dog! dopy to its my mates dog but i look after her very frequently so she my dog aswel now hahaha!

dont no what it is because shar pei if you didnt no are a "chinese fighting dog" but their fighting dog days never lasted long. She is absolutely gorgeous cant upload a pic of her yet just the one on haloween thread with glowing eyes lol

does do my head in used to own a long legged staffie and people used to tell their kids "dont touch him he will have your hand off" :bash:i was like HOW RUDE!!

IGNORANCE OF SOME PEOPLE RAHH LOL


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

:lol2: woohoo im part of this club
i get fed up of people crossing the road,moving there chilldren incase my dogs eat them, i have an 11month old rotti narla fantasticly trained dog and a 5 month old rotti x mastiff simba today we met the lady that we got the simba off met us at heaton park today with the pup she kept and simbas auntie rotti x mastiff we were talking about how silly people are towards the dogs but tbf we did look a bit scary:lol2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say all your dogs are beautiful!

People used to avoid our old GSD, who was huge but soppy, but much happier to stroke our Lab x Bassett. The cross was much more likely to growl at people as he is very possessive over tennis balls. We usually make sure he has one when we're out, as he won't put it down to fight with other dogs!!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I own two Staffie crosses. I always get stopped when I'm out by people wanting to say hello to them or comment on how lovely they are. I dont think we have ever been avoided. But maybe that will soon change.

To be honest, I dont see myself a Bull Breed owner, I see myself as a dog owner. I am happy in the fact that I know my dogs and know there limits. My dogs welfare and safety come first.
And I do cross the road when I see other Bull Breeds coming. Because of what the owners look like, because of how they are handling there dog and because of there dog.


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the problem with my two boxers people seem to cross the road and dont have a clue, the girl is tiny at six and the male is doppy as they come, heres a pic


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i have a white gsd which is nervous of strangers and barks at them.but he is a complete softy


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I have a Rottie and a GSD
> Karla my GSD is a very well trained dog and never even acknowledges strangers outside as all she interested in is her Family and Frisbee. Kye on the other hand is a big daft sod that thinks everyone is his friend. Its amazing the amount of people who stroke him and ask what kind of Mastiff he is(because of his tail) the minute I say he is a Rottie they recoil in horror:bash: Why do people presume that my 2 well trained German dogs are born that way as I often get asked the breeders contact details so they can buy dogs that are trained like mine.I put many hours hard work into getting them to be so obediant.
> 
> Karla
> ...


:gasp: What breed is that long haired (?)/grey dog in the first pic? :flrt::flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't own any dangerous dogs, I own a bullmastiff and a JRT x staffie. I know a lady up the road that owns a dangerous Yorkshire Terrier, maybe she'd be interested. Don't like the gist of the title to be honest but lovely dogs none-the-less.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I don't own any dangerous dogs, I own a bullmastiff and a JRT x staffie. I know a lady up the road that owns a dangerous Yorkshire Terrier, maybe she'd be interested. Don't like the gist of the title to be honest but lovely dogs none-the-less.


'Dangerous' is meant to be ironic....

And believe it or not I know more aggressive small dogs (including yorkies) that are far more dangerous than any other breed. I think people just turn a blind eye to it in small dogs, god knows why TBH.

My next door neighbours dog (terrier mix) recently bit a child in the face!! I'm afraid THAT is what I call a dangerous dog.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp: What breed is that long haired (?)/grey dog in the first pic? :flrt::flrt:


You have a pm:2thumb:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 2 staffies, they are my world, i get people taking a wide birth round them all time you just learn to ignore it, walk with ya held head high an be proud to own such a fantastic dog, i get even more funny looks when im out with them an my 2 kids, people look at me in horror.

Heres a pic of them both dutchess the dark one i have had since she was 7wks old an bailey i had on foster an decided i couldnt let him go so he stayed with me.









Bailey


















My friends old rotti who sadly passed away last yr with my littlen Lola


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I know a lady up the road that owns a dangerous Yorkshire Terrier, maybe she'd be interested.


lol, yorkies scare the bejeesus outta me :lol2:. It's small dogs who've been raised like spoilt children that you need to be afraid of! It seems to be considered a necessity to control big dogs otherwise they can become dangerous but for some reason because a dog is small they MUST be held and carried like a baby and when they growl and nip it's 'cute'. The mind really does boggle. A dog is a dog is a dog, nomatter how big or small, hairy or nekkid, big ears little ears etc they must ALL be trained and controlled lest they become dangerous. I guess this thread could apply to pretty much any breed really, it's all dependant on each dog (mind you, not many people seem to want to argue with our GSD!)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> t.
> And I do cross the road when I see other Bull Breeds coming. Because of what the owners look like, because of how they are handling there dog and because of there dog.



agreed


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> 'Dangerous' is meant to be ironic....
> 
> And believe it or not I know more aggressive small dogs (including yorkies) that are far more dangerous than any other breed. I think people just turn a blind eye to it in small dogs, god knows why TBH.
> 
> My next door neighbours dog (terrier mix) recently bit a child in the face!! I'm afraid THAT is what I call a dangerous dog.


Whether you agree with my interpretation of a dangerous dog or not, this thread is advocating accepting the label (whether tongue in cheek or not). I don't have a dangerous dog, or one I want to laugh about that label of, so I shall bugger off now :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I often cross the road if I would be going past a dog/owner that I don't know but I think will be aggressive, regardless of type. Though we are very lucky in that we live in a neighbourhood with common sense, so I know that at least 90% of the people I come across whilst I'm out would muzzle and appropriately restrain a dog that is thought to be aggressive, but I've often been found crossing the roads because of old peoples Lhasas/tzus/chis/yorkies etc, because even though the dogs are well trained and socialized given half a chance they will push boundaries and they'll try n bite yer knee caps. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

We have a staffie cross we apodted a few months ago at six months old.

He has 'issues' we are slowly working through. The main one is aggression. What really, really bug me are the looks I get from people when he reacts to other dogs. I walk him muzzled and on a harness. He is no danger to himself or to anyone or anything else because I have him under control. But he will still bark, whine, struggle to get to the other dog. People stare at me as if I'm either

a) being mean or cruel not letting him come over and say hello. Can he not have a play? one woman said to me on the beach last week

b) being irresponsible even owning or being out of the house with such a 'devil dog'

He is perfect in every other way. Great with all people including the kids, great with our bitch and tolerates the cats. He just cannot cope with strange dogs, yet. But because he looks like a staffie people make assumptions. I've even had someone ask me if he's a pitbull :bash:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

vonnie said:


> We have a staffie cross we apodted a few months ago at six months old.
> 
> He has 'issues' we are slowly working through. The main one is aggression. What really, really bug me are the looks I get from people when he reacts to other dogs. I walk him muzzled and on a harness. He is no danger to himself or to anyone or anything else because I have him under control. But he will still bark, whine, struggle to get to the other dog. People stare at me as if I'm either
> 
> ...


i totally understand where you are coming from, my sisters bullmastiff has a few problems out the house which we are in the progress of trying to fix, but because we arent 100% what she would do given the chance we walk her on a gentle leader and we make sure there is always one of us between her and another person on the street, we have had some dodgy looks/comments and groups of people saying "dont **** with that it will kill you" :whip:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I have to admit unfortuantly near enough everyone who owns a rotty a staff the ''dangerous'' dogs...
seem to be young immature chavs, who walk around in groups with their dogs...

Why would i cross the, it woudl be beacuse of the owner ... not the dog.

I love dogs and i will ask to stroke or at least tlk to the owner etc if i seee one whilst out walking, but when you sseee groups of young 'chavs' huddled round a bus stop at night with about 10 or so staffs, its rather intimidating...

This year i contacted the poilce and the RSPCA (neither did anything) but... i saw a group of chavs hitting their rottie pup , large pup, but not fyully grown. They were hitting it till it bit them, when it bit them they praised it... thats the sort of thing i hate, not the dog, but the owner..


p.s i am a little scared of dogs, so if they are a little ''excitable'' i will always cross the road. Even for a jack russle or ''hand bag'' dog..


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

My eldest is a Staffy cross Lab (3/4 staff, 1/4 lab), and unfortunately for her she is the size of a lab but has the look of a staffy, and a big one at that. We get people crossing the road, moving out of her way, and the thing is she is the softest most loving dog ever. She absolutely adores people/any other animal/inanimate objects lol and hasn't a bad or aggressive bone in her body. She is well under control on the lead too and even though she'll be wagging her tail like crazy at people and other dogs, she doesn't bark in their direction, doesn't pull in their direction and yet they still give her a wide berth.
This is her, think she looks mean? lol



















And Casper is still a pup and in his 'cute' stage so everyone loves him when he's out. BUT he's growing rapidly and looks like he's going to overtake Millie in size and is getting the look of a American bulldog, so give it another month or so they'll be doing the same with him.


















(God he's handsome!)

and the pair together (he's bigger now)


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

my boy is the biggest wooly woofter you have ever met he's scared of the dark and of small dogs which people assume he'll eat!




























although he is a danger to bob the builder










can we fix it????


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

Wow there are some CUTE pooches on here xxxx ;o)

We are owned by two Bulldogs, oh so soft. Their top priority is Bed, food and more down time.

I too have experienced people* crossing* and *staring* as Douglas (white Bullie) and I are out and about minding our own business. I must say it did bother me at first but now I don't give a s**t. 

All my boys are soft and love everybody, it's a shame the media/general public have ran with the herd and labeled dogs of certain breeds "Dangerous Dogs". 

I must say I do agree with a few peeps on here that have mentioned about Yorkies being not so nice!!! experience has told me this.

Jingle Bells


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> So who else owns the kind of dog that makes people cross the street while your out walking?
> 
> Anyone who owns one of these dogs knows exactly the kind of prejudices we face on a daily basis by small minded, ignorant people who believe the media hype and condemn the breed not the individual dog.
> 
> Thought it would be nice for us to have a place to chat about just how wonderful some of these breeds can be, oh and pictures are required. :flrt:


well i am on your side, but to be fair when so many dumb asses buy these breeds of dog as status symbols and then fail to train or control them properly, people unfortunately will keep on witnessing or hearing horror stories even if a whole ton of hype originates from one small source. I don't blame the dog, however i dont believe breed predjudices are always 100% totally unfounded. Don't forget the dog is also a result of selective breeding by people, so if it has been bred to have an intimidating appearance which some may be bothered by (just like some are scared of snakes and some arent), and some breeds also have strong guarding tendencies, even if it was a long time ago.... and if breeders arent paying attention to the temperament above all else when breeding.....and then the dog is mistreated or encouraged to show those hidden tendencies then things could go wrong. all individual dogs are a bit different, just like people, and occasionally youll get a dog with behavioural problems that you cannot 100% blame the owner for and the scarier looking, notorious breeds become feared, even when more people may be bitten by say, terriers or labradors. 
However breeds still follow definate trends, which you cant deny, and i do believe that some negative tendencies are sort of inbuilt in some breeds, and although most people have bred away from that now so its much much less of a problem, occasionally it can come out, and when it does these dogs do more damage. Still not the dog's fault though. I have met many german shepherd puppies who are total nightmares on the lead when they see another dog and owner is doing stuff they have read to no avail, they are just bark bark bark bark, and can be intimidating. im not scared of dogs in general but was once forced to back off by a german shepherd while trying to deliver a leaflet to a house. there is also a bullmastiff across the road who is a darling really, but while having not been walked for a long while due to his owners illness he was very dog aggressive. i have read many times that these dogs were bred as guards on estates where they'd chase intruders and trap them but not bite. well....people write all sorts about the origins of breeds to suit themselves, i am not sure how much someone in the past would have really minded if their dog did take a small chunk out of a burglar. Anyway all i know is that when this dog charged another dog when it got out one time (my dog incidentally) it bit. the frustration brought it out, but that reaction was not one my dog would exhibit even when in that state- i blame the owner a bit, but also past and maybe some present breeding. he is also stubborn, just like breed books often say, however that's an endearing, or at the least not hugely _dangerous_ trait. He soon stopped this behaviour when he stopped fearing other dogs, and he was walked a bit by me, and now likes to play with my dog. 

although this dogs owner is wrong in many ways as in she shouldnt have got such a dog, and should find a way of getting him walked regularly and trained, as long as their is the slightest hint of a negative tendency buried in a dog, which is allowed to bought by members of the public, someday someone will get one and bring that tendency to the surface through their ignorance...but even so. 

and when those breeds are made desirable or iconic to many because they have the intimidating image....then that makes it more likely.

well thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Heres my stupid woofer


















people always cross the street when they see him and my self. if anything the thing holding on to the lead is more to be scared of than the dog its self if you ask me! :lol2: ive growled at kids who give me odd looks and rolo just gives me a look like wtf are you doing woman!

hes great with kids, reptiles, my rats are his best friends! and he met my horse today! i couldnt be more proud of him!

me personally

i cross the road or give a wide berth when i see little dogs, there more than likly going to go for me than a big woofer is as they always seem to get better training!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

tegu66 said:


> my boy is the biggest wooly woofter you have ever met he's scared of the dark and of small dogs which people assume he'll eat!
> 
> image
> 
> ...



some how i dont think this time we can! :lol2: poor bob!


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol, seeing as we're posting pictures.....










Took this one yesterday having just prodded her and told her it was walk time...note the enthusiasm!!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

cpiggott22 said:


> Lol, seeing as we're posting pictures.....
> 
> image
> 
> Took this one yesterday having just prodded her and told her it was walk time...note the enthusiasm!!


Hi

Oh yes I no that look of enthusiasm uhhhhhh....I see it every day. Mine think walking is over rated?????? :lol2: and if it's raining.....forget it...it's a NOOOOO GOOOOOO!


Jingle Bellsss


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cpiggott22 said:


> Lol, seeing as we're posting pictures.....
> 
> image
> 
> Took this one yesterday having just prodded her and told her it was walk time...note the enthusiasm!!


 
You forgot to put the red carpet out for her:whistling2: shes gorgeous and reminds me of my old girl in her younger days:flrt:


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

This is my staffy x, Bailey.
He's soft as anything but we get the usual crossing roads to avoid him, giving him a wide berth etc from some people, but others will rush up to fuss him without even asking me first (very annoying!). I've also been told he has a 'look of evil about him', what do you think?


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

BeckyLou said:


> This is my staffy x, Bailey.
> He's soft as anything but we get the usual crossing roads to avoid him, giving him a wide berth etc from some people, but others will rush up to fuss him without even asking me first (very annoying!). I've also been told he has a 'look of evil about him', what do you think?
> image
> image
> image


Hi

"Look of evil" I don't think so. Maybe a look of..."If I sit cute like this long enough she'll give me extra dinner" :flrt::flrt:

Ignorance is born out of stupidity....

Jingle Bells


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> You forgot to put the red carpet out for her:whistling2: shes gorgeous and reminds me of my old girl in her younger days:flrt:


lol, sounds about right for Zara, I get that look 3 times a day without fail! Playing in the garden with her tennis ball on the other hand, well that's just an entirely different matter . She also tries her very hardest to look teeny tiny when it's time to go out for a wee before bed, especially when it's cold outside!

There is often a grain of truth in these 'dangerous breed' rumours but it's just that...a grain. I agree with a previous poster that in some animals there may be a genetic trait which will always make them predisposed to certain behaviours (I'm not debating that it can't be fixed/controlled with the right upbringing). Zara came to us very well trained but poorly socialised and terrible with other dogs. Why would someone have clearly spent a lot of time and hard work with a dog but not bother to teach her manners with other dogs?? Her behaviour is controllable now but I don't think it will ever go away, it's down to more of a dull roar  We love her dearly but she can fuel rumours that the breed is dangerous when she reacts badly to a dog


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

I have just had to put down my dangerous dog. A staffie, full pedigree, who was the softiest and most stupid dog i have ever known. She was scared by my daughters 12 week old kitten when he came to visit. Rosie ran and hid and refused to come out of hiding until the kitten left which was 6 hours later.


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

this is my ooohh sooo scarey little girl!

parents grab there kids and cross the roads, adults, teens and elderly cross the road, and even school kids on their own cross the road.

Unless the person knows the breed, they will cross or walk IN the road to get around us. 


Scary Dog?! 
you tell me.........LOL















































As a 6 month old girl:









As a 9 week old girl:




















She is now 5 years old, and the sweetest thing on the planet, would never hurt a fly, you can do what you want to her and she;ll just let u do it, and she LOVES attention and new people...only when they come to her though, she knows not to go to them. 

She is also a PAT dog, so she goes around hospitals and hospices as a therapy dog! temprement tested and everything to prove lol.

silly public peoples!!! it does make me giggle now though,

xxxxx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, since as I have 12 of them (If you include the 5 puppies who are just 3 weeks old lol) I thought I'd post a pic of Keano as he's the one who has groups of 30 Chavs crossing the road on on one ocassion had a chav jump up on to the bridge top on the otherside of the road and Keano didn't even care that the idiot was there, he wanted to get his cod from the chippy!
Keano is 32 inches at the shoulder so he is a big lad.
We get the normal 'IS IT A WOLF!' Including one woman who outside school just walked up to him, gave him a kiss right on his nose and said 'He is a Timber Wolf Yes?'

He's a total babe. Has been battered by the Stray catb we took in and he just backs of and sulks in his bed. The kids adore him tho he adores Beren the most. Sits and waits by the door for Beren's school bus and checks him all over the moment he gets tho the door. He sulked nearly the whole time the kids where on holiday and when they got home he slept outside their rooms in case they disapeared again.
He totally adores our new Lab pup Dexter, and has taken to sleeping with him and sharing his supper (Raw Chicken). He is also sleeping on the sofa nearest his sisters and her pups so he can watch over them at night, he adores his big sister even if she is the boss.

Keano and my Daughter Alex a couple of years ago, but shows his size best as now he spends most of the time lounging around on the sofa or snubbing me if I get the camera lol











Oh and not forgetting my staffie x rescue. Pictured here with Ruby my Daughters working Springer. He is a complete pudding. He's mothered newly hatched chicks and well, when he saw the stray cat he hid behind Ste on the sofa, hiding his face lol


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

tegu66 said:


> my boy is the biggest wooly woofter you have ever met he's scared of the dark and of small dogs which people assume he'll eat!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


how the _hellllll_ is your carpet that clean? it's practically white!!! :gasp:

i think i'm going to buy our dogs slippers. no matter how long we try to dry them for, they always manage to magic up some grubby pawprints out of nowhere!!! 

gorgeous dog btw :mf_dribble:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Summer is the most docile dog you could hope to meet and yet people still avoid her...well people with small dogs mostly! 
someone did a u-turn in the alley other day they looked at her with horror and turned round with their dog :bash:

when i had my rotty it was even worse, people avoided him even when he was a little puppy  

























why you'd avoid this is beyond me!? i'd be running over for a squidge:lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

BeckyLou said:


> This is my staffy x, Bailey.
> He's soft as anything but we get the usual crossing roads to avoid him, giving him a wide berth etc from some people, but others will rush up to fuss him without even asking me first (very annoying!). I've also been told he has a 'look of evil about him', what do you think?[/QUOT
> 
> he does not have an evil look about him!! maybe mischevious:lol2:
> ...


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

bookwormju said:


> I have just had to put down my dangerous dog. A staffie, full pedigree, who was the softiest and most stupid dog i have ever known. She was scared by my daughters 12 week old kitten when he came to visit. Rosie ran and hid and refused to come out of hiding until the kitten left which was 6 hours later.


why have you had it put down? :gasp:


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

Lovely dogs everyone 


This is my 'devil' dog that should not ever be allowed out in public :S!!!






























He is rescue and has problems (lead aggression towards other dogs) but I have him under full control 100% of the time its other people who dont have their dogs under control that cause trouble and upset me and my dog 

His new best friend this week is a pug puppy called pepper!!!


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Very gorgeous dogs on this thread.... here are my 2 scary staffys, Franky & Lexi, love em to bits!
People cross the road from these 2 all the time, and all they want to do is say hello to everyone =(




























And my Dads staffy, Roxii, who my littlan thinks is a very comfortable pillow!!


----------



## BeckyLou (Jul 1, 2009)

Krista said:


> Hi
> 
> "Look of evil" I don't think so. Maybe a look of..."If I sit cute like this long enough she'll give me extra dinner" :flrt::flrt:
> 
> ...


Haha he's got that look mastered! I always think his expression is more dumb than evil, it just doesnt seem to show up on any pictures I have.



lizardloverrach said:


> he does not have an evil look about him!! maybe mischevious:lol2:
> any bull breed seems to look 'evil' to some people though stupid idiots
> i find small, supposed 'sweet' breeds to be the worst for aggression,
> 2 small dogs attacked summer out the blue other day, walking down the street and literally was hanging off her neck. :bash: stupid owner said sorry and her excuse was 'its because he's small' ??!! WTF? if summer had done that and i'd said oh its because shes big would have been a different story no doubt because she'd have probably killed a smaller dog.
> god this threads made me angry now!!


Very mischievous, if it wasn't for me fighting his corner my dad would've taken him back to the stray kennels only a few days after we got him, since he spent the hour or so he was alone chewing a hole straight through the hall rug and pulling up the stair carpet! Thankfully he doesn't destroy anything now after a hell of alot of training, still steals socks off people's feet though.

The attitude some people have with small dogs is just stupid, they're still dogs no matter their size and should be treated as such. Wonder if that woman would've had the same reaction if it'd been a child they'd bitten!

Summer is absolutely gorgeous by the way, looks like a gentle giant :flrt:


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

fraggle said:


> how the _hellllll_ is your carpet that clean? it's practically white!!! :gasp:
> 
> i think i'm going to buy our dogs slippers. no matter how long we try to dry them for, they always manage to magic up some grubby pawprints out of nowhere!!!
> 
> gorgeous dog btw :mf_dribble:


ha ha we hire those carpet cleaners from b & q with the tegs the dogs the kid and all the horse stuff i bring home i'm suprised it isnt black too


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

here are my lumps of lard! always wanted a big scary dog and ended up with the 2 softest, dopiest dogs i could of found lol. love em to bits!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

tegu66 said:


> ha ha we hire those carpet cleaners from b & q with the tegs the dogs the kid and all the horse stuff i bring home i'm suprised it isnt black too



hehe, i think it's time we hired one of those- we've only been in this house 3 months and the carpet is filthy!!! doesn't help that when ferris is damp he likes to sneak into the front room and rub his back all over the floor to dry off- cheeky bugger!!! and austin always manages to dodge past when he is covered in mud and skid across the floor to turn back round. ohhhhhh we need a brown carpet! lol!


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

blackberry said:


> why have you had it put down? :gasp:


 
She was 18 years old and was suffering, so it was best to put her to sleep. I`ve had her since she was 8 weeks old and i miss her terribly.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

bookwormju said:


> She was 18 years old and was suffering, so it was best to put her to sleep. I`ve had her since she was 8 weeks old and i miss her terribly.


 
thast a good age for a dog hun


----------



## bubba-dean (Apr 12, 2009)

I must be pretty lucky then, my dog barks her head off at any other dog (wanting to play) and the owners just are like yeah whatever she's ok, where most other dog owners would be like..OMG get that beast away lol!! Shes a boxer and soft as anything!! very nice pics of all your dogs btw


----------



## meanvixen (Apr 8, 2008)

i have bullmastiffs and people walk on the other side of the road, i'm now having a problem with lead aggression from my 1 year old male but i'll work with him and get him through it till he's settled again


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Our two Alaskan Malamutes (Bigger, Fluffier husky) Had all the attention as puppies, but people always walk away now that there older :-(. There just giant bears!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

I own a rottie and alsation the rottie is soppy but the gsd has the temperament you would expect wary of strangers and will attack aggressively if anyone invades her personal space she's a little baby to her family though she has to be muzzle as I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I feel your pain people.

I have a large brindle coloured dog, whose shape is very similar to a GSD...so when we are out, we tend to get a very large berth...but having said that I own a Cocker Spaniel x and a Rough Collie...and I can honestly say hand on heart, that my big Dutchie girl, has the best temperment, and is the most tolerant girl I have ever had the pleasure of meeting (unless you are a Jack Russel, then she wont like you at all)


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

bubba-dean said:


> I must be pretty lucky then, my dog barks her head off at any other dog (wanting to play) and the owners just are like yeah whatever she's ok, where most other dog owners would be like..OMG get that beast away lol!! Shes a boxer and soft as anything!! very nice pics of all your dogs btw


my bichon barks and squeels whe he sees other dogs, he doesnt have an aggressive bone in his body, he just gets over excited and wants to play with every dog he sees... problem is the other dog owners keep well away, i have explained to a few that he isnt agressive he just gets over excited and wants to play some of them are cool with it once i've explained and come and play, others just keep well away...  i am however working hard to try and stop the overexcitement when he sees other dogs, i was recently working with a trainer and she has given me some great tips, i just hope they work.


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

ive got a large german shepherd, hes very well trained and never puts a foot wrong. I took him on the bus one day with me instead of leaving him in the house for ages which was fine with the driver as he was on a lead and sat and waited patiently etc even at one. Old ladies kept stopping to talk to him but when i sat down one old man started shouting "gets that ruddy beast away from me", I politely asked if he would like me to move and he just started swearing at me getting the dog worried and tried to smack him accross the head with his walking stick. Everyone on the bus glowered at him and i moved away refraining from smacking him with his own stick!!


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

here's my two, never had any problem's with people crossin the street.....YET


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my dog Ty he's a GSD cross just have no idea what he is crossed with. He is as soft as hell with me and the kids well I say with the kids he will still happily bowl them over when walking past and over excited but he has never shown aggression to them. He doesnt like strangers in the house or garden however is pretty good with people when out on the lead, same with other dogs although I will cross the road when I have him but that is more because I dont trust other dogs when out and you can never be too cautious. Where I used to live a gang of youths made our lives living hell saying their dogs would rip Ty's throat out and to keep away from Ty as he would attack (yeah right only if you come on our property). Unfortunately the youths upped their game and started throwing bricks at us so it has made me more cautious when walking Ty and I will put my hands up to not taking him as much since those incidents. But we are slowly working on it and improving our bond again. I always said I'd never have a pup or a large dog yet ended up with one but certainly wouldnt be without my gorgeous hound.


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

im proud of my boy as when he was faced by a badly trained staffy hanging off his face he didnt react it wasnt until my partner was bitten by that devil dog he began to fight back as he was protecting my OH. i had concerns that this ordeal would change his tempremant and behaviour but he is still an angel it took me a long while to get his behaviour as good as it is and even now when we see the devil dog he doesnt even react to it whilst the stupid thing is practically hanging himself to get to my boy. i think with correct training and a firm hand any breed has the potantial to be a great dog. its the people who get status dogs and havent a clue how to look after or train them that create dangerous dogs and dangerous situations as i have experinced i never want to hear the screams that i did that day ever again. 

my angel all healed up well still a few scars visable


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a staffy X. she is 9 years old and i rescued her 2 years ago, she is the soppiest dog with kids u have ever seen. when we first got her we were walking up our local woods, and there were loads of familes and other dogs, she looks kinda like a young lab as we think she is crossed with it, a family walked over and asked if the kids could stroke her we said yes and got her to sit so that she didnt jump up, they said awww how old is she about a year, we replied she's 8 oh was the response isnt it a puppy labrador, so i said no stella is a staffy x, to which the mum practically ripped her kids away and shouted why did you let my children pet a dangerous dog and that she was going to report me, at this points stella was on her back with her belly exposed getting her belly rubbed looking very confused as to why the stroking had stopped, so she started doing her staffy grumble to say more please, which made the woman shout look she's growling at me now!!!


GRRRRRR i could have screamed that day, but kept my cool and walked away.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> Our two Alaskan Malamutes (Bigger, Fluffier husky) Had all the attention as puppies, but people always walk away now that there older :-(. There just giant bears!


 
lol mals are not bigger fluffier huskies they are a different breed to huskies hee hee 

but yes i know what you mean when my 3 huskies were pups they were coo'd over and awwww'd over now they are fully grown people are scared of the wolf dogs :lol2: apparently they look evil..............personally i dont see it but others seem to do :lol2:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

here is my gorgeous girl


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> lol mals are not bigger fluffier huskies they are a different breed to huskies hee hee
> 
> but yes i know what you mean when my 3 huskies were pups they were coo'd over and awwww'd over now they are fully grown people are scared of the wolf dogs :lol2: apparently they look evil..............personally i dont see it but others seem to do :lol2:


How can anyone be scared of them??? They are the most stunning dogs around and if I could only provide for one I'd have one straight away.
Had a funny wee experience recently with some of these. Was having a blast on my Scottish smallpipes (a smaller, less ear ripping version of the better known Highland pipes) and thought something was not right at all. Sounded like the instrument was more out of tune than I thought possible. Stopped playing and found out the interference was due to 5 massive wolf-like dogs outside a neighbouring holiday home - probably malamutes. They thought they would join in with a proper wolf howling concert :2thumb:.
They kept going for a while after I stopped playing and I just wanted to go over there and steal the lot of them - they were gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Meet Jock- 









The completely daft tiny jack Russel that wants to be on the Dangerous Dogs list.... If you see me in the street with him, please do cross the road!  

I am trying to train him, but how do you socialise a dog thats antisocial?!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Crab Man said:


> How can anyone be scared of them??? They are the most stunning dogs around and if I could only provide for one I'd have one straight away.
> Had a funny wee experience recently with some of these. Was having a blast on my Scottish smallpipes (a smaller, less ear ripping version of the better known Highland pipes) and thought something was not right at all. Sounded like the instrument was more out of tune than I thought possible. Stopped playing and found out the interference was due to 5 massive wolf-like dogs outside a neighbouring holiday home - probably malamutes. They thought they would join in with a proper wolf howling concert :2thumb:.
> They kept going for a while after I stopped playing and I just wanted to go over there and steal the lot of them - they were gorgeous :flrt:


 
LOL that sounds about right i can pretty much get my male to sing on demand which is very amusing :lol2: they make such a racket when they all join in together ha ha 

you would be amazed at how many people are scared of them it amuses me as i know they are big soft dopes 

my red female has been mistaken for a fox a couple of times too 

i had a guy stop me when i was out with her telling me i was breaking the law owning a fox as a pet as its a wild animal :bash:

when she was a pup a lil old lady in the vets asked me why i had a fox cub sat on my lap had it been abandoned by its mum :whistling2::lol2:

Another time at the vets a lady went all goooey over keona who is bi eyed saying poor baby ............i said why is she a poor baby??? she said well she is blind in one eye isnt she ??? i said no she is just a bi eyed husky :lol2:


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm another one that would love to have a husky, really wish I had the time and space for one (or two!) 
There are some breeders of Mals where I live, and they do just look like massive bears, plodding along


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

arwen_7 said:


> I'm another one that would love to have a husky, really wish I had the time and space for one (or two!)
> There are some breeders of Mals where I live, and they do just look like massive bears, plodding along


 
I love mals too such a stubborn but loving breed :lol2:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I will admit i didn't read every post in this thread i only flicked thru and looked at all the piccies of the gorgeous doggy's,:blush:

I don't own a "dangerous" dog unless you count a clumsy lab that stands on your feet :lol2: 
Growing up we always had GSD's and once had mastiff/staffie cross, she was the best dog we ever owned, 

my cousin has a staffie with a 2 year old and a baby with no problems snoop is a fantastic dog,

Ive always loved rotties myself and if i was a little stronger then i would have one they are amazing dogs i love them to bits, 

a lot of theses dogs are misunderstood and pelted with bad press, 

the only dog i would cross the street to avoid would be a doberman, no offense to doberman keepers but i was attacked and scared by one as a 2 year old and although i don't really remember it i have always been terrified of them since,

looking thru your pics you all have some lovely dogs


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

I can only link to my pics for some reason or they come out huge, i dont get people crossing over at the moment, but have lost count of the times i've been asked about my 'pitbull' puppy - prob due to his colouring.. i do get people picking up their little dogs though... he loves all people and dogs :bash: God knows what to expect when he's bigger 

him with his mate Alfie... (he's underneath!)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/P8230828.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/P8230833.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2825.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2892.jpg


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

We have a female Rottweiler called Rhu.

It’s surprising how many nice comments we have had about her, I didn’t believe my parents, but I was out with them, and someone actually approached us and said what a beautiful dog LOL!

She is as soppy as anything, she hates being left, when anyone leave the room – she follows and hate when you go upstairs she sits and waits for you, loves tickles behind her ears, she just falls asleep in your arms, she is adorable.

She loves to play with dogs and say Hi, but she is just so playful! She bounds and jumps all over the place! So funny to watch! 

She is also such a scaredy cat, especially with plants, if you move one she will jump across the other side of the room, also hot air balloons, THE MOON, are all on the bark at list LOL.

Most people don’t get to see her this way, and just see a crazy jumping horse of a dog LOL, which is a shame, as she is lovely, she’s just a big baby!

Here’s some piccies of her, she is nearly 3 years old now! had her since 8 weeks!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Jacs said:


> my bichon barks and squeels whe he sees other dogs, he doesnt have an aggressive bone in his body, he just gets over excited and wants to play with every dog he sees... problem is the other dog owners keep well away, i have explained to a few that he isnt agressive he just gets over excited and wants to play some of them are cool with it once i've explained and come and play, others just keep well away...  i am however working hard to try and stop the overexcitement when he sees other dogs, i was recently working with a trainer and she has given me some great tips, i just hope they work.


Yep this is exactly the same as out Rottie, she gets so so exited when she sees another dog, but she does it all the wrong way bless her!

We once were walking her and saw someone with a Ridgeback, which have a similar reputation, and we let them off together, as they don't let him off either, and they were great, they had so much fun!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

they really wernt lying when they stoped you to tell you what a beautiful dog Rhu is she is stunning :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Well, since as I have 12 of them (If you include the 5 puppies who are just 3 weeks old lol) I thought I'd post a pic of Keano as he's the one who has groups of 30 Chavs crossing the road on on one ocassion had a chav jump up on to the bridge top on the otherside of the road and Keano didn't even care that the idiot was there, he wanted to get his cod from the chippy!
> Keano is 32 inches at the shoulder so he is a big lad.
> We get the normal 'IS IT A WOLF!' Including one woman who outside school just walked up to him, gave him a kiss right on his nose and said 'He is a Timber Wolf Yes?'
> 
> ...


WOW he is a beauty :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

awww your rottie is lovely 

I sometimes get the same problems with K even tho she is just a lab she loves to play with dogs and so many owners pull their dogs away or ask me to keep her away from thier dogs i always find myself having to apologize for my dogs playful nature


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> they really wernt lying when they stoped you to tell you what a beautiful dog Rhu is she is stunning :flrt::flrt:


Thanks, :blush:

She is lovely, but gets very over excited, think this is common in rotties, we have to have her on a leash if anyone is over as she jumps/nibbles them, and most people don't like to be mauled when they come in :blush: I don't mind though, as she is just showing me how much she loves me LOL.

She's also very stubon, typical lady hehe :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Gemificus said:


> awww your rottie is lovely
> 
> I sometimes get the same problems with K even tho she is just a lab she loves to play with dogs and so many owners pull their dogs away or ask me to keep her away from thier dogs i always find myself having to apologize for my dogs playful nature


Yep totally agree, same with us, some people love it, others hate it, even if their dog is having a great time, they just pull them away, makes me feel bad for Rhu, as she just wants to play!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

williamsom said:


> I have the problem with my two boxers people seem to cross the road and dont have a clue, the girl is tiny at six and the male is doppy as they come, heres a pic
> image
> image


They are such pretty boxers, we lost ours to brain cancer last week he was pts before it got to difficult for him :-(


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> They are such pretty boxers, we lost ours to brain cancer last week he was pts before it got to difficult for him :-(


I love dogs. I am very wary around any breed of dogs if out with my young children though.

Not so much because I don't trust the dog, as that you can't always rely on the owner to be sensible.

TBH, it's more that I don't want my kids to have any bad experience and become scared of dogs than from fear of harm in most cases!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

hehe awww, chase has a girlfriend, she is a chow chow, he goes over to her house and plays in the front garden for hours, because there are very few ppl who will let their dogs near my dog because his excited squeeling and barking, and very few people who will let their dogs near the chow because their bad reputation. 

i however would trust the chow with my doggy 100% she is a soppy cow hehe, and her owner is amazing. she sounds quiet agressive if you dont know her, she has a soft pallete so grunts alot when she gets excited mainly, so it is understandable why people are wary of her as it can sound like she is growling, but the lady who owns her always always makes sure she lets people know "its ok she isnt growling at you, she has a soft pallet which causes that noise she really wont hurt u" lol ppl just have none of it!

its sad really, because you tend to find its the best of dogs that people refuse to let their dogs near for a silly reason... and the dogs then miss out on meeting other dogs as a result, which i know can later leat to fear agression! its a visious and unfair circle!


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

fraggle said:


> hehe, i think it's time we hired one of those- we've only been in this house 3 months and the carpet is filthy!!! doesn't help that when ferris is damp he likes to sneak into the front room and rub his back all over the floor to dry off- cheeky bugger!!! and austin always manages to dodge past when he is covered in mud and skid across the floor to turn back round. ohhhhhh we need a brown carpet! lol!



tell me about it lol dont you wish brown was a more fashionable colour as opposed to 80's throwback lol 

i've managed to get a crate for the car complete with towels so when were on our way home from the stables he dries off and all the dirt stays in the car lol

when i first got him he rolled in horse pooh every day and i mean covered in it head to toe that was fun with cream carpets..... NOT!!!! :devil:


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

arwen_7 said:


> Meet Jock-
> image
> 
> The completely daft tiny jack Russel that wants to be on the Dangerous Dogs list.... If you see me in the street with him, please do cross the road!
> ...



awww look at that face... does he have little man syndrome??? we used to have a doberman trapped in a long haired jack russells body


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a Black/Tan Cavalier thats a Rottie wannabe. He barks hysterically when he sees people but all he wants to do is say hello


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I have a Rottie and a GSD
> Karla my GSD is a very well trained dog and never even acknowledges strangers outside as all she interested in is her Family and Frisbee. Kye on the other hand is a big daft sod that thinks everyone is his friend. Its amazing the amount of people who stroke him and ask what kind of Mastiff he is(because of his tail) the minute I say he is a Rottie they recoil in horror:bash: Why do people presume that my 2 well trained German dogs are born that way as I often get asked the breeders contact details so they can buy dogs that are trained like mine.I put many hours hard work into getting them to be so obediant.
> 
> Karla
> ...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> lol mals are not bigger fluffier huskies they are a different breed to huskies hee hee
> 
> but yes i know what you mean when my 3 huskies were pups they were coo'd over and awwww'd over now they are fully grown people are scared of the wolf dogs :lol2: apparently they look evil..............personally i dont see it but others seem to do :lol2:


 I know Lol. People Go 'awww it's sooo cutee, I want a husky' 'No, It's a malamute' 'A Waaaht?' 'A Fluffy husky'. Makes sense to some people:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

arwen_7 said:


> I'm another one that would love to have a husky, really wish I had the time and space for one (or two!)
> There are some breeders of Mals where I live, and they do just look like massive bears, plodding along


There great dogs, but they will try and beat you higher in the pack!. Got to put them in there place!. But such a lovely breed


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

tegu66 said:


> awww look at that face... does he have little man syndrome??? we used to have a doberman trapped in a long haired jack russells body


Lol yea something like that! Hes fine in the house, but the second he's outside, everything is an enemy...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> image
> 
> image


 
:lol2: Pam I love your captions, I think you caption all my photos:no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Pam I love your captions, I think you caption all my photos:no1:


It's cos you have such captionable photos :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> I know Lol. People Go 'awww it's sooo cutee, I want a husky' 'No, It's a malamute' 'A Waaaht?' 'A Fluffy husky'. Makes sense to some people:whistling2:


nah makes better sense to tell people the difference of the breed lol 

but i get what you mean some people even when you do explain still dont get it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> image
> 
> image


 
LOL pam they are fantastic :notworthy::no1:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Muzzles are not enough: dogs are weapons said:


> While all the talk at Westminster is of Lisbon, Legg and quantitative easing, on the streets of London and our other major cities much of the talk is of something else entirely. There is a new weapon in town: lethal, intimidating and yet openly carried, largely with impunity.
> While an illegal gun will get you ten years inside, and a knife four years, there is a weapon that can tear off a man’s arm but will get you only up to six months or, more likely, a small fine. More and more people are using their dogs as instruments of fear and attack and they are choosing certain types and breeds. It’s not just the owners we must be concerned about; there is also something in the dogs that must be considered. These breeds are chosen for a reason.


More here though it is of the same vein. Some dog breeds need to be banned regardless of how soppy the thing is.

Please note the above is just synopsis of the article not my personal feelings on the matter.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I own a Whippet cross Ridgeback and he is the most pathetic animal with everyone and most dogs apart from males! but thats due to being attacked by another dog! 

I have had people cross the road to avoid him before! he isnt even that big but I guess its because he looks a bit different and I dont think people understand why he wears a thicker collar, someone asked he if it was to control him more because he must be badly behaved.... :bash:


----------



## CarpetStarter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hiya, :notworthy:
this is my first offical post on here as im learning more so than anything about reptiles but dogs are my life. My GSDxHusky tends to scare people away almost as much as he entrances them in. He is my pride and joy. I wont lie he is very protective at night but he has reason, my dad confronted a drunk man abusing his misses and the guy went for my dad (Shadow was only about 14 or less months at this point) and he tried to defend my dad though he wasnt a hundred percent how and he ended getting kicked in the chest. He is also wary of teenagers, though im a teen myself, he will not let any teenager he doesnt let them approach without a very clear warning and i trust his judgement. He is a gem with people though more selective with dogs but this is purely because people do not give him the chance to socialize with dogs- I think he hit about 8months and then deemed 'dangerous' to most of the villiage. I walk him with a halti and all of a sudden its a muzzle!
I believe people defiantly target the wrong end of the leash. Dogs are not born monsters we simply make them. 

















Im so sorry about the size of pictures too. :blush:
But this was the 'evil' wolf looking dog when i first got him..... run away in fear! 









I would also just love to say everyone on this thread has gorgeous dogs. Im a huge lover of Bullmastiffs, Rotti's, GSDs, English Bull Terriers, Dobermanns and similar breeds. :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

abandonallhope said:


> So I'll start off, I've got a 5 year old male Doberman, had him since a pup. He's currently curled up fast asleep next to me using my arm as a cushion. :devil:
> 
> As far as the media image of the devil dog goes he couldn't be any different, he'll happily walk around the house with my 2 year old niece with her hanging onto his collar for balance (supervised of course). The dog does not have an aggressive bone in his body and never growled, never bitten, won't even play fight. He'll bring you his favorite bit of bone to hold for him while he chews it, brings his blanket to you when he wants to be covered up and throws toys at your feet when he wants to play.
> 
> ...


o he is stunning my dream dog is a dobie:flrt:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

That Husky x GSD is simply beautiful!


We have 2 Rottweiler crosses, Kai is Rott x GSD amd Blaze is Rott x Border collie.
They are both super soft and loving! 

I don't mind though when people cross the road as I am wary of any other dogs than my own, even little terriers. It may be more how Hubby and I look though!
I will not let my kids stroke an unknown dog, I just won't take the risk.
I know my dogs are laidback and supercool but other people don't!

Kai








Blaze


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

heres a pic of my Rottweiler x Bear. Shes an animal to be honest, she can drown you with one lick


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

This is too cute.
My 5 year old dobbie still gets covered up with a blankie. :blush:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont have dogs that normall fall into the "danger" catorgory 

HOWEVER when most people see me comming with 4 st bernards they tend to run or pick there dogs up if they cant get away from us dont the walk!!!

they dont seem to be scared when i walk my single bitch- yet shes walked alone beacuse she may fight so needs to have full attention!!!

what they dont think about is stuffing said min poodle in there coat is like starting a game of hide and seek so all my dogs then want to sniff and play!!!

we could quite well just walk by if these humans acted normal!!!

ive only ever been scared of one dog in my life and that was a fluffy blonde thing the size of my foot!!!

my daoughters are 2 and 4 and are safe to hold the dogs leads if they want ive got pets for theraphy dogs yet everyones scared except the oldies who cant move away in there wheel chairs!!!

kids run up screaming beethooven and the parents start planning funerals im sure of it!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

missmoore said:


> i dont have dogs that normall fall into the "danger" catorgory
> 
> HOWEVER when most people see me comming with 4 st bernards they tend to run or pick there dogs up if they cant get away from us dont the walk!!!
> 
> ...


LOL i get that too with the huskies ha ha 

one thing i will never forget a little girl aged about 7 said awww daddy look snow dogs.........daddy said "they aint snow dogs they are akitas love stay away" little girl argued with him for a couple of mins 

i walked past and said Oh by the way your daughter is right they are huskies 

he went very red :lol2::lol2:

but yeah i get people thinking i have wolves and my red girl has been mistaken for a fox on a number of occasions :bash::lol2::lol2:


----------



## CarpetStarter (Nov 17, 2009)

AmyW said:


> That Husky x GSD is simply beautiful!
> 
> 
> abandonallhope said:
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

CarpetStarter said:


> AmyW said:
> 
> 
> > That Husky x GSD is simply beautiful!
> ...


----------



## 0161gina (Oct 19, 2009)

i have to say my two babys look really dangerous on this pic dont ya think lol


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have two dobbies :flrt:

A black and tan male and a red and tan female!

Wilbur (the male of course) Is the SOFTEST thing ever!
He gets overly excited when out on walkies when he sees other dogs because people have never let us socialise him  He is perfect with other dogs (unless they are smaller than him,then he get VERY VERY excited) He plays with a miniature daschound(sp?) and my nans westie 

He even plays with my rats x_x (suppervised of course)

It's ironic really. People think wilbur is agressive because he barks. But my female I am more wary about, She doesnt like males (of any kind or species) and gets very wary of people, out of either of them, i could see sugar being more inclined to bite, yet more people come up to us with her as they dont usually realise what she actuallly is!!!

Wilbur also got attacked by a yorkie once aswell :O


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

niliano_05 said:


> a shar pei,
> 
> people always cross road when see her god knows why soft as hell that dog! dopy to its my mates dog but i look after her very frequently so she my dog aswel now hahaha!
> 
> ...


 
omfg, i love shar peis i want one i want one


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

stay still or the teddy gets it, teddies always have to walk across the road lol










and branches have problem to


----------



## CarpetStarter (Nov 17, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> CarpetStarter said:
> 
> 
> > he is definately stunning and you can definately see the husky in him too :flrt:
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

CarpetStarter said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> > 29 and a half inches and that was when we measured him a good few months back. :gasp: Thankyou, I think its the husky that gives him that lovely markings that really distinguish him. Your husky are adorable too I saw them in the sled dogs thread:2thumb: Is your dog the gorgeous red and white one?
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

0161gina said:


> i have to say my two babys look really dangerous on this pic dont ya think lolimage


 

I have a very similar photo of my GSD and my Staffy x


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

My OH's family have a Rotti called Rossi, hes going to be 3 next March, before we moved in together last year i practically lived at his familys house and we still see Rossi all the time.

I just find it so stupid when people cross the street and so on when we are out with him, he really is the sofest thing in the world! hes so loving and adobrable! hes a big scardy aswell! hes terrfied of the hair dryer, and in the summer we were outside playing with him in the garden, my OH squirted him with the hose and it scared him so much he hid behind the sofa for 3 hours lol

He is the most affection doggie you will ever meet:flrt:


----------



## CarpetStarter (Nov 17, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> CarpetStarter said:
> 
> 
> > yeah she is ma mumma bear in my sig with a skunk laid on her hee hee and she washes and pampers the kittens too lol
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

CarpetStarter said:


> Emmaj said:
> 
> 
> > I think its good to see them that height as long as the stay lean. Shadow is a great build, nice slim and athletic but i love taking him out on the sled and the bike.
> ...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive worked with many dangerous breeds and i have to say theres nothing more dangerous than a Daschund, JRT or Lurcher to name a few.


Hehe Joking although i have had my show bitten by a daschund and a jrt, Ive been chased out of the kennel by a daxie and ive seena very nasty lurcher.

But this is how people bring them up and thats how they turn out like every other breed.

Tear up the dangerous dogs act and have a mass cull of idiots that own dogs they cant control or bring up responibly.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i worked in kennel where we board pet dogs and prison dogs, i met a pitbull and she was soooo friendly, and i also met a lab at the kennels where u had to be very cautious with. I also met a labxspringer (sniffer dog) that comes in with a gsh police dog and its the labx u have to be careful with.

Its certainly not the breed, any dog can be dangerous


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

clairebear1984 said:


> i worked in kennel where we board pet dogs and prison dogs, i met a pitbull and she was soooo friendly, and i also met a lab at the kennels where u had to be very cautious with. I also met a labxspringer (sniffer dog) that comes in with a gsh police dog and its the labx u have to be careful with.
> 
> Its certainly not the breed, any dog can be dangerous


IVe met a Lab that used to bite everytime you went in the kennel he gave me the biggest bruise ive ever hand, never punctured the skin though but boy did he rag you aroudn the kennels had to wear padding when i went in he went off to the police though it was either that or hed have ended up being PTS.


----------

